# First time fishing Biscayne Bay tomarrow



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

great looking skiff I like the color


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

After you leave the ramp, go north under the bridge and look for the channel that runs east to malloy channel. Both sides of the channel can produce trout, as well as the flats on both sides.


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. I may have to wait now to go, I can't get a babysitter so my wife can't go and I really don't wanna explore there solo on my first trip.  sucks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing like your first Bay trip. Here's a few things that should help you navigate that area.... The advise to run north from 79th St to do some trout fishing is valid with one warning. On both sides of the marked channel there's spoil banks on both sides of the channel for about 2 miles (think piles of rock....) that can have fish alongside. The banks themselves are rarely more than fifty feet wide and parallel the channel.... Unfortunately they'll bite your motor if you run near them (ask me how I know...). When you leave the channel in the areas of those rock hazards drop down to idle until you're well away from them, then you can run. Malloy Channel on the east side of the upper Bay is much more forgiving. No slow speed zones (max 30mph in the channel) except prominently displayed manatee zones... The good news about the eastern side of the Bay is that as long as you're within 200 to 300 feet of seawalls you're always in 8 to 10 feet of water. Be a bit cautious about the west side of that channel just north of 79th St (some good trout fishing there) since there's a few spots with rock about 150 yards from the channel... South of 79th St that channel borders a huge shallow flat between 79th and 36th Streets. Stay east of the markers running that area and you're golden. You'll see lots of bait there as well as things eating it.... 

The above info is just a starter. Lots and lots to learn if you're running that area. Enjoy. By the way, be sensible about that 79th St boat ramp. Leave nothing of value visible in your car/truck. In all the years I've used it (at all hours of the day and night) I've only had one problem and that one I brought on myself.... They do have pretty good security there these days. Just be a bit careful with the natives - one or two of them aren't the kind of folks you'd want for neighbors...


----------

